# Falla en mi equipo de sonido



## fer_pel (Sep 28, 2005)

Resulta que mi equipo de sonido suena ronco, (distorcionado el sonido)
como puedo hacer para solucionar este problema.


----------



## Xtereo (Ene 18, 2006)

Puede ser un problema por sobremodulacion, que es debido a que el preamplificador suministra una señal de mayor amplitud de la normal al amplificador. O un problema en los parlantes, puede ser que el amortiguador acustico en los bajos ya esta deteriorado y esto genera una distorsion apreciable en los sonidos de baja frecuencia.


----------



## martin zambrano (May 5, 2010)

hola amigos tengo un equipo de sonido aiwa modelo CX-ZR800 en el display me dice error!!! no tengo experiencia en equipos de sonido me podrian ayudar por donde podria empezar el diagnostico!!! gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2010)

*aiwa modelo CX-ZR800*
 Suerte !


----------



## martin zambrano (May 6, 2010)

gracias por el informe amigo muy bueno tratare de ayudarme con el. muchas gracias!!!

gracias dosmetros muy buena la imformacion!!!


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 6, 2010)

Fer_pel, lo primero que yo probaria sería desconectar los altavoces (parlantes) y probarlos en otro equipo de audio a buen volumen (sin excederte teniendo en cuenta la potencia de los mismos), y si suenan bien, una cosa descartada, entonces ya tendrías que darnos más datos y poner de tu parte para conseguir repararlo.
Un saludo


----------



## martin zambrano (Nov 13, 2010)

buen dia tengo un equipo SAMSUNG modelo: MAX-940 se le quemo una salida hacia las cornetas que componentes cercano puedo reemplazar?? si tienen unos planos o guia de este modelo que puedan facilitarme se lo agradeceria!!! gracias


----------

